# Best way to replace radiator support mounts?



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I need to replace the body mounts at the front of the car which support the radiator mount, and apparently the front sheetmetal of the car. It appears that the other body mount bushings have either been replaced or are just in really good condition. I have the mount loose but couldn't figure out the best way to lift up the body and fenders to install the new mount. My front sheetmetal is very nicely aligned so I don't want to screw that up.
Any tips?
Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Jeff's Classics said:


> I need to replace the body mounts at the front of the car which support the radiator mount, and apparently the front sheetmetal of the car. It appears that the other body mount bushings have either been replaced or are just in really good condition. I have the mount loose but couldn't figure out the best way to lift up the body and fenders to install the new mount. My front sheetmetal is very nicely aligned so I don't want to screw that up.
> Any tips?
> Thanks!
> Jeff


a jack under the radiator support. there is a metal collar in the bushing so you have to raise it up enough to work it out of the hole.shouldnt take much. less than an inch. you might want to loosen the lower rear fender bolts if it is too stiff.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Make sure they are GTO mounts and not Chevelle as some companies like to ship out. There is a difference.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

likethat said:


> Make sure they are GTO mounts and not Chevelle as some companies like to ship out. There is a difference.


:agree
Made that mistake once, haha. I'm ordering the correct mounts from Ames Performance.
Once I have the old mounts out do I just jack up on the front sheetmetal to get the new one in?
Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, I just ordered a full set from AMES.....looks like nice, quality stuff. I would jack the car so that the suspension hangs, then use another jack to "unload" the radiator support so you can R & R the bushings.........Eric


----------

